# Is this a Raleigh? How old and how much is it worth?



## marius.suiram (May 15, 2020)

I have only one picture.
The owner said "old Raleigh"


----------



## Deejay (May 15, 2020)

Nice bike. The letters on the chain ring could be a clue. BSA ?


----------



## dubsey55 (May 15, 2020)

Old track bike.  Worth a helluva lot more than ( most ). Old Raleigh!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2020)

@marius.suiram , you need to post some detailed photos of frame lugs, dropouts, fork crown etc.
It'll help the knowledgeable folk on here to possibly identify the manufacturer.
See if the owner can give you more photos. 
Many companies used BSA track cranksets, and frame fittings to build their bicycles,  from all over the world. 
Nice find, would like to see more of it.


----------



## morton (May 16, 2020)

marius.suiram said:


> I have only one picture.
> The owner said "old Raleigh"
> 
> View attachment 1195038




Whatever it is, it's a beauty.  I love chome bikes!


----------

